# Super Nintendo games are coming to Nintendo Switch Online



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

Super Mario World the greatest game ever to be released.

If you think otherwise you a Sonic lover. 

FACT!


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 4, 2019)

LTTP will keep me happy until Awakening arrives


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> Super Mario World the greatest game ever to be released.
> 
> If you think otherwise you a Sonic lover.
> 
> FACT!


What about mah boi Super Metroid?


----------



## Rahkeesh (Sep 4, 2019)

I do think it's weird they just hit most of their top first party games right out of the gate. They had to stagger this shit on NES and frontload us with Ice Hockey. What do they have up their sleeve as the months go on then.


----------



## lordelan (Sep 4, 2019)

This and Jedi Outcast were the best announcies for me. Why don't they do Jedi Academy as well though?


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> What about mah boi Super Metroid?



back in the day the map in Super Mario World was like GTA V times 100 to people. pure madness.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 4, 2019)

A lot of big name from the first day. Would be interesting when they get all of Squaresoft's titles on there in the future. Chrono Trigger and Final Fantasy 3/6 would be awesome.


----------



## Smoker1 (Sep 4, 2019)

Would be nice if they could port over Super Mario 64 and Star Fox 64


----------



## regnad (Sep 4, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> I do think it's weird they just hit most of their top first party games right out of the gate. They had to stagger this shit on NES and frontload us with Ice Hockey. What do they have up their sleeve as the months go on then.



I don’t see any DKC games listed


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 4, 2019)

Where is Mario rpg? Or super Mario all stars. And to hell with the rewind feature. A cheats menu with the ability to google them on and off with the Z buttons would of been better. Than they can stop with the useless sp doubles of games. Since the mini classics are discontinued, I was truly hoping they were going to add all their games to the online classics lineup right away...we’ll except for mega man games.


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> Super Mario World the greatest game ever to be released.
> 
> If you think otherwise you a Sonic lover.
> 
> FACT!



What if we like both though?


----------



## Chary (Sep 4, 2019)

Flame said:


> Super Mario World the greatest game ever to be released.
> 
> If you think otherwise you a Sonic lover.
> 
> FACT!


You must surely mean Super Mario World 2: Yoshi’s Island, yes?


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm happy with this announcement. I love retroarch, but I'll support Nintendos official offerings. I only wish Nintendo would add a fullscreen stretch option, but I know it's never going to happen.

I'm one of the weird people who prefer stretched graphics over black bars.

Edit:
Yoshi's Island IS the best platformer ever made! There's no use denying it.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 4, 2019)

Anyone who says who cares - GET THE FK OUT


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 4, 2019)

IKR, this announcement has almost retired my SNES classic!


----------



## Flame (Sep 4, 2019)

Chary said:


> You must surely mean Super Mario World 2: Yoshi’s Island, yes?



You. Me. Outside, NOW!



sonicvssilver22 said:


> What if we like both though?



you can't.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2019)

took long enough, now i'll finally get some use out of the online i'm paying for and never using

the rewind function is something left to be desired though, they're basically just save states and often are pretty terrible


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 5, 2019)

regnad said:


> I don’t see any DKC games listed


Donkey kong is currently in hospital he slipped on a banana skin and wil be on crutches for a month or so


----------



## Dubbicakes (Sep 5, 2019)

Whooo, I'm pumped! SNES is my fav, 'bout to get my LttP on bby!! Super Metroid too! Maybe a little Super Mario World in bed.  <3
Just imagine, this time next year we might even get N64!


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> *Super Mario World* the greatest game ever to be released.
> 
> If you think otherwise you a Sonic lover.
> 
> FACT!


"Super Mario World" is a weird way to spell "Sonic 3 & Knuckles."


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Sep 5, 2019)

WHERE'S EARTHBOUND YOU HAD ONE JOB!!!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 5, 2019)

Chary said:


> You must surely mean Super Mario World 2: Yoshi’s Island, yes?



Yoshi's Island is the superior game IMO


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 5, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> I'm happy with this announcement.
> Yoshi's Island IS the best platformer ever made! There's no use denying it.



Hmmm no. One of the hardest platformers ever created. It’s hard for the sake of being hard. It’s level design and gameplay were outdated when it was released. And I agree with my old 90s game pro mag review. Rescuing Mario is tedious and incredibly frustrating task, only made more so thanks to his stupid timer and tendency to wonder far up to the top of the screen. $&@! That shit! Game earned it’s boogie score by professional reviewers in the 90s.


----------



## zoogie (Sep 5, 2019)

I wonder if they will continue with NES additions every month as well as SNES.

Also curious what new VC platform they start next year. Any guesses?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 5, 2019)

zoogie said:


> I wonder if they will continue with NES additions every month as well as SNES.
> 
> Also curious what new VC platform they start next year. Any guesses?



N64 methinks, maybe


----------



## andyhappypants (Sep 5, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Hmmm no. One of the hardest platformers ever created. It’s hard for the sake of being hard. It’s level design and gameplay were outdated when it was released. And I agree with my old 90s game pro mag review. Rescuing Mario is tedious and incredibly frustrating task, only made more so thanks to his stupid timer and tendency to wonder far up to the top of the screen. $&@! That shit! Game earned it’s boogie score by professional reviewers in the 90s.



I only remember excellent reviews for the game! Way back before the internet so maybe the US didn’t like it as much as the rest of the world?


----------



## Flame (Sep 5, 2019)

zoogie said:


> I wonder if they will continue with NES additions every month as well as SNES.
> 
> Also curious what new VC platform they start next year. Any guesses?



Gameboy obviously.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 5, 2019)

zoogie said:


> I wonder if they will continue with NES additions every month as well as SNES.
> 
> Also curious what new VC platform they start next year. Any guesses?


What I want: Gamecube/N64

What Nintendo will give: 3 Gameboy games a month for a year


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 5, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Hmmm no. One of the hardest platformers ever created. It’s hard for the sake of being hard. It’s level design and gameplay were outdated when it was released. And I agree with my old 90s game pro mag review. Rescuing Mario is tedious and incredibly frustrating task, only made more so thanks to his stupid timer and tendency to wonder far up to the top of the screen. $&@! That shit! Game earned it’s boogie score by professional reviewers in the 90s.



Hardly the most difficult, Ghouls and Ghosts gets that award. Super Mario World is way too slow-paced and it hasn't aged as well IMO


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 5, 2019)

The only reason I care about Nintendo Online news is because my friend uses my switch and pays for it, so I just use his profile sometimes when I want to do retro games 
So basically I have them free
PS: I’m just doing a full Super Mario World playthrough on my laptop right now with that new upscale filter thingy


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 5, 2019)

andyhappypants said:


> I only remember excellent reviews for the game! Way back before the internet so maybe the US didn’t like it as much as the rest of the world?


Yep in the UK pretty much every game mag scored it 95 to 97 outta 100. Don't remember anyone giving it lower than 90.


----------



## Costello (Sep 5, 2019)

awesome news!
and we dont even have to wait that long


----------



## Jayro (Sep 5, 2019)

That's a strong lineup.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 5, 2019)

andyhappypants said:


> I only remember excellent reviews for the game! Way back before the internet so maybe the US didn’t like it as much as the rest of the world?



we got the game a few months before the snes 2.0 model came out. the 2.0 came with it for free too. For us the Nintendo 64, ps1 and sega Saturn were already out. The game was universally hated by game magazines. The art style and music were the only standout things about it. I remember it being one of the first games I raged quiet playing as a kid. Tried to get it a shot a few years ago and couldn’t make it to the end of the first world. I don’t see the appeal of the game. Overly difficult games suck, especially older ones with zero learning curve. These older games, you can either beat them or not. Zero middle ground. Mega man 2 is another example of this.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 5, 2019)

No extra cost. I love it.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 5, 2019)

breath of fire!  I guess we know what I'll be playing tomorrow.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 5, 2019)

Smoker1 said:


> Would be nice if they could port over Super Mario 64 and Star Fox 64


It's national super Nintendo day


----------



## kingtut (Sep 5, 2019)

On the one hand, this is awesome and the lineup is great.

On the other hand, I hope we don't have to wait a year every time Nintendo decides to add a new platform to Nintendo switch online.


----------



## atoxique (Sep 5, 2019)

andyhappypants said:


> IKR, this announcement has almost retired my SNES classic!



i lost my snes classic somehow so this is nice


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 5, 2019)

the snes games are the same app as the nes ones.

Edit/Cut: Nintendo still updating web page for nes/snes online


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 5, 2019)

First off, Nintendo Switch Online should be FREE! Paying to play online is crap; it was always free before! This is Kimishima's fault. While the pricing is relatively cheap, it still shouldn't exist. I propose that Online Play be made free, while the extra perks (Cloud Storage, playing Virtual Console titles, etc.) you have to pay for per month/year. It would be better than the way it is now.

Secondly, it's about dang time they added Super NES to the line-up. They should have had it already, as well as N64, Wii, Game Boy Advance, Nintendo DS, and _maybe_ finally some GameCube titles. I'd also like to see if sometime after they officially cut services for the Wii U and 3DS if games for those platforms will also appear on the Switch.

If they ever implement these changes, I would be more likely to get a Switch. If they implement a way to support older hardware like Wii Remotes, I'd be even more likely to get one.


----------



## Costello (Sep 5, 2019)

it's already the 5th here and I looked around all over the eShop (and also in the NES app as suggested above), couldn't find traces of the SNES games.
I assume it'll be available later today?


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 5, 2019)

HarvHouHacker said:


> First off, Nintendo Switch Online should be FREE! Paying to play online is crap; it was always free before! This is Kimishima's fault. While the pricing is relatively cheap, it still shouldn't exist. I propose that Online Play be made free, while the extra perks (Cloud Storage, playing Virtual Console titles, etc.) you have to pay for per month/year. It would be better than the way it is now.
> 
> Secondly, it's about dang time they added Super NES to the line-up. They should have had it already, as well as N64, Wii, Game Boy Advance, Nintendo DS, and _maybe_ finally some GameCube titles. I'd also like to see if sometime after they officially cut services for the Wii U and 3DS if games for those platforms will also appear on the Switch.
> 
> If they ever implement these changes, I would be more likely to get a Switch. If they implement a way to support older hardware like Wii Remotes, I'd be even more likely to get one.


lol there's just so much here.

i think the part that makes me laugh the most is the whole "i'd like to see wii u games on the switch" thing. like man have you even been paying attention, 90% of the Wii U's good games have either had a port or sequel lol.


Costello said:


> it's already the 5th here and I looked around all over the eShop (and also in the NES app as suggested above), couldn't find traces of the SNES games.
> I assume it'll be available later today?


i'd say give it 12 hours or so, it's usually around midday things get added normally.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 5, 2019)

Costello said:


> it's already the 5th here and I looked around all over the eShop (and also in the NES app as suggested above), couldn't find traces of the SNES games.
> I assume it'll be available later today?



not sure when they upload new games, 'cause here in the states, final fantasy viii was released at midnight on the day of while grandia collection was released at like noon on the day of.  I got both games, and I remember looking for grandia collection multiple times before it appeared.


----------



## silvershadow (Sep 5, 2019)

Now we just have to wish and beg for n64 lol. And then we can inject our own games .


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 5, 2019)

I hooe gameboy games happens too sometime with linking but seeing as online is still pretty basic I doubt theyd out in that much work.
GGPO style would be highly effective much like how retroarch does it in their own way.
Stunt Race FX is nice to see finally, plus more than two games.
Curious what games Japan gets but wish they'd make it a tad easier to get the Japan version seeing as it really wrecks the news channel. Or I coukd just stop caring about it.
I wont hold my breaty but the mouse and suoer scope games would be a nice treat.


----------



## McWhiters9511 (Sep 5, 2019)

earthbound and ill never touch my snes or snes classic again


----------



## Xzi (Sep 5, 2019)

Costello said:


> it's already the 5th here and I looked around all over the eShop (and also in the NES app as suggested above), couldn't find traces of the SNES games.
> I assume it'll be available later today?


Yeah no 5.0 (Banjo) update for SSBU yet either, but it's usually pretty late in the US when this type of stuff goes live.


----------



## DoggaDude (Sep 5, 2019)

Take my money, Nintendo!


----------



## CMDreamer (Sep 5, 2019)

Super Nintendo... fanboys... everywhere...
.
.
.
.
.
Count me in!!! \o/


----------



## Sinael (Sep 5, 2019)

Sorry for being a noob, but I've never tried connecting my switch online (cuz it's on cfw) Is there any way to use this with cfw? or should i just stick with emulators?


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 5, 2019)

regnad said:


> I don’t see any DKC games listed


Sorry, DK is still in Elite Smash, I tried to get him out but he won't go :T



I might actually pick up one or two of those Snes controllers, I hope they make color way ones e.e


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Sep 5, 2019)

about fucking time


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 5, 2019)

Harsky said:


> What I want: Gamecube/N64
> 
> What Nintendo will give: 3 Gameboy games a month for a year



You'd rather they dish out boring AF NES games?


----------



## Voyambar (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> Super Mario World the greatest game ever to be released.
> 
> If you think otherwise you a Sonic lover.
> 
> FACT!



F-Zero is actually the greatest. Change my mind.


----------



## godreborn (Sep 5, 2019)

Sinael said:


> Sorry for being a noob, but I've never tried connecting my switch online (cuz it's on cfw) Is there any way to use this with cfw? or should i just stick with emulators?



maybe if the nand is clean and you used all hacks on emunand, 'cause if it's like the nes games, the system will phone home weekly.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2019)

Pretty solid lineup just to start with, but it'll never win without that sweet, sweet blast processing


----------



## godreborn (Sep 5, 2019)

kikongokiller said:


> Pretty solid lineup just to start with, but it'll never win without that sweet, sweet blast processing



americans can get that blast processing later on this month.


----------



## Costello (Sep 5, 2019)

does anyone know if this will work online, like the NES games where you can play 2-player mode online?


----------



## HOv (Sep 5, 2019)

That's great and all but I've been playing these games on emulators since the psp days. Give me n64 or GameCube games and I'll introduce you to my wallet haha


----------



## Xzi (Sep 5, 2019)

Costello said:


> does anyone know if this will work online, like the NES games where you can play 2-player mode online?


Yep, local and online multiplayer according to the direct.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 5, 2019)

lordelan said:


> This and Jedi Outcast were the best announcies for me. Why don't they do Jedi Academy as well though?


they announced somewhere else that they are doing that too. both titles are being released on ps4 btw

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Yep, local and online multiplayer according to the direct.


which has me pumped as there where some snes games that had more then 2 player which means more friends can get in on the action


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 5, 2019)

I'd like to resign from my job at the Nintendo Switch Online Hatred Foundation.


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> Super Mario World the greatest game ever to be released.
> 
> If you think otherwise you a Sonic lover.
> 
> FACT!


Woah, I think otherwise and I'm a Sonic lover! You're right!
Sonic 3 & Knuckles ftw!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 5, 2019)

So who wants to see me in Super Mario Kart Battle mode?


----------



## zeveroth (Sep 5, 2019)

Great reason to re-up my sub!


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 5, 2019)

*Reminds users that emulators exist*


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 5, 2019)

small psa, an auto sort option is being added to both the original nes online and new snes online application.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dAVID_ said:


> *Reminds users that emulators exist*


not all of use wish to live forever offline on our switches thank you.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 5, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> *Reminds users that emulators exist*



Tell me something I don't know


----------



## auntnadia (Sep 5, 2019)

Always figured this would happen 12 months after launch, meaning people need a new incentive to buy another 12 months, and that incentive needs to be a pretty big one considering the dross they’ve been drop feeding their customers lately. Thanks so much for donkey Kong 3, by the way. The game I never knew I needed, until I played it and now I know for sure that I didn’t.

6 months from now, the headline reads..... “shaq fu and frogger added to SNES online for February” and we’re all moaning that they’re scraping the barrel and holding back on N64 games... until September 2020 when we have to subscribe again.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 5, 2019)

Kirby's Dream Land 3 is terrible, worst Kirby game ever.  Even not using the helper monster the game is definitely the easiest and most boring Kirby game ever made.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 5, 2019)

Meanwhile, I'm just over here, playing my hacked Switch that can play NES, SNES, N64, all of the different Game Boy games, Sega Genesis, Sega CD, Sega 32X, Game Gear, Master System (I have no idea why I would ever want to play the last two unless I wanted to play the OG Phantasy Star, but, the option is there), Turbografx, MSX, Arcade games, and, hopefully one day, and even more so soon, practical DC emulation on the Switch.



jt_1258 said:


> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 
> not all of use wish to live forever offline on our switches thank you.




Your loss on not getting another Switch to take the ban. Or do you expect the Internet to always be reliable, let alone services that could close down at any time with little regard to your backlog of games you'd like to play?

The only benefit this might have is if Nintendo uses some wizardry to get GC emulation on the Switch and we can inject images into it like with the 3DS. But I sincerely doubt that will happen!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SexySpai said:


> WHERE'S EARTHBOUND YOU HAD ONE JOB!!!



In your roms folder for RetroArch.


HarvHouHacker said:


> First off, Nintendo Switch Online should be FREE! Paying to play online is crap; it was always free before! This is Kimishima's fault. While the pricing is relatively cheap, it still shouldn't exist. I propose that Online Play be made free, while the extra perks (Cloud Storage, playing Virtual Console titles, etc.) you have to pay for per month/year. It would be better than the way it is now.
> 
> Secondly, it's about dang time they added Super NES to the line-up. They should have had it already, as well as N64, Wii, Game Boy Advance, Nintendo DS, and _maybe_ finally some GameCube titles. I'd also like to see if sometime after they officially cut services for the Wii U and 3DS if games for those platforms will also appear on the Switch.
> 
> If they ever implement these changes, I would be more likely to get a Switch. If they implement a way to support older hardware like Wii Remotes, I'd be even more likely to get one.



Like I told a certain other individual on this forum, you're expecting a company to provide you a service for which they only make more money to support said service through subscriptions. What happens once the Switch 1 becomes irrelevant? You can't trust any company to provide the same service on one system as they did on the other.

If you want all of this stuff, I recommend jumping over to PC gaming. Otherwise, console gaming online services are the same as they have been ever since the Xbox 360!


----------



## lordelan (Sep 5, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> they announced somewhere else that they are doing that too. both titles are being released on ps4 btw


Yes, on Twitter. I'm pretty happy right now!


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Sep 5, 2019)

andyhappypants said:


> LTTP will keep me happy until Awakening arrives


Really ? that is a 4 hour game dude.... ( 100 % )


----------



## SonicRings (Sep 5, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> small psa, an auto sort option is being added to both the original nes online and new snes online application.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


You uh.. You can use another device to emulate lol


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 5, 2019)

dAVID_ said:


> *Reminds users that emulators exist*


Reminds user the thread title has nothing to do with emulators


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 5, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Reminds user the thread title has nothing to do with emulators



Of which this method of playing SNES games uses emulation?


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 5, 2019)

Only thing that bugs me is they're doing the exclusive online for buying a physical controller crap again.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 5, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Of which this method of playing SNES games uses emulation?


You kno what I meant - no one givs a cows arse tht you can get all those games on emulators for free- this thread is about gamers who join up to nintendo online so let's Continue talking about the games available


----------



## matthi321 (Sep 5, 2019)

lordelan said:


> This and Jedi Outcast were the best announcies for me. Why don't they do Jedi Academy as well though?


jedy academy will release next year


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2019)

Chary said:


> You must surely mean Super Mario World 2: Yoshi’s Island, yes?


 Sonic fan spotted.


----------



## ganons (Sep 5, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> PS: I’m just doing a full Super Mario World playthrough on my laptop right now with that new upscale filter thingy



How does it look?


----------



## tatumanu (Sep 5, 2019)

Will they ever get rid of the screen burning, annoying borders?
Love that new controller!


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island is the greatest game ever to be released.
> 
> If you think otherwise you a Sonic lover.
> 
> FACT!


fixed.


----------



## loler55 (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> You. Me. Outside, NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> you can't.


https://gbatemp.net/threads/my-nintendo-mario-zelda-merchandise-collection.493413/page-4
I dont Like Sonic ... And i Love Mario
But a friend of me is also a Merchandise collector and He Love Sonic and Mario too .but Like you i cant Understand it
Supermario World is the holy Grail For me!


----------



## sansnumen (Sep 5, 2019)

Nintendo doesn't really care one way or another about adding SNES games to it's crappy online service. All they had to do is port over the SNES Classic emulator to Switch. Switch online is merely a test run of Nintendo's version of Xbox Game Pass. That really seems to be where console gaming is headed within 10 years, especially since Sony and Microsoft both migrated over to X86 (theoretical backwards compatibility forevermore).

Wake me when Nintendo decides to join 2019 and ditches phone based chat, or implements actual physical servers for online, or properly implements cloud saves (e.g. PKSM is a weak sauce excuse for blocking cloud saves).


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2019)

sansnumen said:


> All they had to do is port over the SNES Classic emulator to Switch.


Online multiplayer.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> Super Mario World the greatest game ever to be released.
> 
> If you think otherwise you a Sonic lover.


true gamers love all game characters no matter the company or console!


----------



## sansnumen (Sep 5, 2019)

lincruste said:


> Online multiplayer.



It's easy enough for Nintendo to steal the code from their NES emulator regarding online multiplayer and add it to their SNES emulator. Why do any extra work when you don't have to?


----------



## FR0ZN (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> back in the day the map in Super Mario World was like GTA V times 100 to people. pure madness.



To me it was more like GTA IV


----------



## lordelan (Sep 5, 2019)

matthi321 said:


> jedy academy will release next year


Yeah, already saw that on Twitter:
Jedi Knight II: Jedi Outcast and Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy are coming to the Nintendo Switch: https://t.co/5CA1JHFyom @StarWarsGames pic.twitter.com/mnYN3qs6sX— Star Wars | #TheBadBatch Returns Jan 4 on Disney+ (@starwars) September 4, 2019


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 5, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Hmmm no. One of the hardest platformers ever created. It’s hard for the sake of being hard. It’s level design and gameplay were outdated when it was released. And I agree with my old 90s game pro mag review. Rescuing Mario is tedious and incredibly frustrating task, only made more so thanks to his stupid timer and tendency to wonder far up to the top of the screen. $&@! That shit! Game earned it’s boogie score by professional reviewers in the 90s.


Well, it is a bit harder than Super Mario World, but personally I was never frustrated with this game. I managed to beat all the regular levels as a child and went back to it when I was a bit older to get a score of 100 in every stage and beat the hidden bonus levels.

To me this game felt a lot more fresh with it's ideas than Donkey Kong Country which everyone was raving about.

Baby Mario's crying and the rescue timer are annoying though, I give you that.

Yoshi's Island DS was much worse in terms of difficulty, the bonus levels require almost Kaizo level skills. I never even bothered, I just gave up on them.


----------



## fallingrat (Sep 5, 2019)

Will this be compatible with hacked units? Like nes games.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2019)

Just got Nintendo online because of snes xD

I ll buy those nice controllers now too.


----------



## NoNAND (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> Super Mario World the greatest game ever to be released.
> 
> If you think otherwise you a Sonic lover.
> 
> FACT!


I disapprove of this nonsense. Everyone acknowledges Super Mario Bros 3 as the top tier Mario game of its series.


can anyone confirm whether this is out on the eShop by the way? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 5, 2019)

sansnumen said:


> Nintendo doesn't really care one way or another about adding SNES games to it's crappy online service. All they had to do is port over the SNES Classic emulator to Switch. Switch online is merely a test run of Nintendo's version of Xbox Game Pass. That really seems to be where console gaming is headed within 10 years, especially since Sony and Microsoft both migrated over to X86 (theoretical backwards compatibility forevermore).
> 
> Wake me when Nintendo decides to join 2019 and ditches phone based chat, or implements actual physical servers for online, or properly implements cloud saves (e.g. PKSM is a weak sauce excuse for blocking cloud saves).



Though I agree with you on the crappy online experience, I doubt that they have ported canoe as it is, I think it will be a better or updated version, or even another emulator designed to work exclusively in Horizon, since canoe was originally designed for a custom Linux build used in the SNES mini, and let's not forget that NSO emulator version has online capabilities. Also it should be take into account that apparently NERD has nothing to do with the development of these emulators, they only participated on the WiiU ones and the classic minis.


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 5, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Meanwhile, I'm just over here, playing my hacked Switch that can play NES, SNES, N64, all of the different Game Boy games, Sega Genesis, Sega CD, Sega 32X, Game Gear, Master System (I have no idea why I would ever want to play the last two unless I wanted to play the OG Phantasy Star, but, the option is there), Turbografx, MSX, Arcade games, and, hopefully one day, and even more so soon, practical DC emulation on the Switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya know, sure, cause we all have 300 dollars to blow on a second console you rich fuck -.-


sonicrings said:


> You uh.. You can use another device to emulate lol


I was going on the terms of playing these games on the switch, I could easily boot up my emulator of choice and have a fun time with no risk


----------



## Forgotten_Email (Sep 5, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 178508​
> One of the biggest reveals from today's Nintendo Direct was that after much wishing and hoping, Nintendo has finally decided to add Super Nintendo games to the catalog of titles available for Nintendo Switch Online subscribers. 20 new games will be available when they launch tomorrow, September 5th. The rewind function will also be a launch feature.
> 
> 
> ...


EATHBOUND OR RIOT.


----------



## Stealphie (Sep 5, 2019)

FUCK SNES, SANS IS IN SMASH NOW
(dis is a joke)


----------



## Hielkenator2 (Sep 5, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> we got the game a few months before the snes 2.0 model came out. the 2.0 came with it for free too. For us the Nintendo 64, ps1 and sega Saturn were already out. The game was universally hated by game magazines. The art style and music were the only standout things about it. I remember it being one of the first games I raged quiet playing as a kid. Tried to get it a shot a few years ago and couldn’t make it to the end of the first world. I don’t see the appeal of the game. Overly difficult games suck, especially older ones with zero learning curve. These older games, you can either beat them or not. Zero middle ground. Mega man 2 is another example of this.


Jesus, you need to brush off your gaming skills man!


----------



## Issac (Sep 5, 2019)

Yay, finally SNES games on the Switch! That's lovely  a good selection of games too! Will enjoy playing all of these and try to beat them all. 
Too bad I fell in love with the retroAchievements lately, but that's okay, I can play some take twice xD


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 5, 2019)

Chary said:


> Legand of Zelda Link to the Past


What rom hack is that? Never seen it before.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 5, 2019)

It is tomorrow already. Where is my Super Metroid?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2019)

For the 1st birthday of the NSO, no waaaaaay...

It's nice from them, but their move is so obvious, it is almost insulting.
May you excuse me, I'm going back to my GPD2, I have some AAA to play on the go, along with my GC library.


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 5, 2019)

Cool, Stunt Race FX and Pilotwings were both games I had wished were included on SNES Classic. They need more RPGs and Actraiser in there stat though.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 5, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> Cool, Stunt Race FX and Pilotwings were both games I had wished were included on SNES Classic. They need more RPGs and Actraiser in there stat though.



Breath of Fire is a good start, hopefully FFVI and Chrono Trigger make their way, but that's up to Square Enix


----------



## Sephrien (Sep 5, 2019)

How long until will be able to play these snes titles?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 5, 2019)

Sephrien said:


> How long until will be able to play these snes titles?



Sometime in the afternoon methinks


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 5, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Sometime in the afternoon methinks



Maybe it'll be a midday release


----------



## DeoNaught (Sep 5, 2019)

I've gotta ask, (for those who have it)
is it a separate app, or is the nes app updated for multiple consoles?


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 5, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Anyone who says who cares - GET THE FK OUT


Nobody cares enough to even say that


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 5, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Nobody cares enough to even say that


Believe me it gets posted quite a few times when a Nintendo online games update thread is up


----------



## Dante2405 (Sep 5, 2019)

Already been checking eshop 10 times today. So excited about it.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Sep 5, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Believe me it gets posted quite a few times when a Nintendo online games update thread is up



Yeah I'm surprised by the amount of people here who don't even hack their consoles (which would let you play any ROM.) Not sure what else this site is for


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 5, 2019)

I've created a poll in the switch games section -vote for yr first launched online switch snes game


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Sep 5, 2019)

sonicvssilver22 said:


> What if we like both though?


the world implodes


----------



## DavidRO99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Wasn't this pretty much common knowledge after Nintendo's SNES controller patent or whatever it was?


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 5, 2019)

DavidRO99 said:


> Wasn't this pretty much common knowledge after Nintendo's SNES controller patent or whatever it was?


Yes of course it was but I bet noone was expecting tht quality list of games


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 5, 2019)

DeoNaught said:


> I've gotta ask, (for those who have it)
> is it a separate app, or is the nes app updated for multiple consoles?


They way it's worded on the jp site about the new snes online app including a sorting feature and it being added to the original nes online app kinda makes it sound like they're sepreat


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 5, 2019)

Why is it so hard for them to put the Earthbound games on this service?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 5, 2019)

ganons said:


> How does it look?


It looks great actually 
If your PC could handle it, I don’t see why someone wouldn’t do it


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 5, 2019)

Dante2405 said:


> Already been checking eshop 10 times today. So excited about it.


Same. I don't want to miss it


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 5, 2019)

With it launching tomorrow in Europe (apparently), I would anticipate a late evening launch in North America if working under the assumption that the app will launch at the same moment in all regions.


----------



## RandomUser (Sep 5, 2019)

Chary said:


> You must surely mean Super Mario World 2: Yoshi’s Island, yes?


I actually liked the music from that game better then Super Mario World.
The monkey madness music is catchy IMHO.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 5, 2019)

Someone ping me when they hit the eshop


----------



## pOOB73 (Sep 5, 2019)

I know this might have been asked before, but is there a patch to play this (or NES) without Nintendo Online? I guess not.


----------



## seam (Sep 5, 2019)

This news post is incorrect. Joe & Mac is not included. Joe & Mac 2: Lost in the Tropics on the other hand is.


----------



## ganons (Sep 5, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> It looks great actually
> If your PC could handle it, I don’t see why someone wouldn’t do it



Got a link?


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 5, 2019)

ganons said:


> Got a link?


https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-bsn...or-and-super-sampling-up-to-10x.546169/unread


----------



## Rune (Sep 5, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> The only reason I care about Nintendo Online news is because my friend uses my switch and pays for it, so I just use his profile sometimes when I want to do retro games
> So basically I have them free
> PS: I’m just doing a full Super Mario World playthrough on my laptop right now with that new upscale filter thingy


What new upscale filter thingy?


EDIT
nevermind lol


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 5, 2019)

7pm est according to youtubers. I guess the eshop updates are usually at that time on Thursdays.


----------



## sansnumen (Sep 5, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> Though I agree with you on the crappy online experience, I doubt that they have ported canoe as it is, I think it will be a better or updated version, or even another emulator designed to work exclusively in Horizon, since canoe was originally designed for a custom Linux build used in the SNES mini, and let's not forget that NSO emulator version has online capabilities. Also it should be take into account that apparently NERD has nothing to do with the development of these emulators, they only participated on the WiiU ones and the classic minis.



All good points. Did not know about NERD not being involved. But, it would be foolish for Nintendo not to reuse code wherever possible. For example, the NES Emulator for Switch Online is called L-CLASSICS, which is an enhanced port of kachikachi, which is the emulator used on the NES Classic.

So that is why I believe the new SNES emulator will be an enhanced port of Canoe. On this point I believe we both agree. I suppose it would be easier for Nintendo to use bsnes or snes9x, but they would never stoop to Sony's level vis-a-vis the PlayStation Classic (that and Nintendo hates unofficial emulators with a passion).


----------



## Vorde (Sep 5, 2019)

Flame said:


> Super Mario World the greatest game ever to be released.
> 
> If you think otherwise you a Sonic lover.
> 
> FACT!


But I love Sonic and Mario games equally. I'll admit to the 3D Sonic games being garbage in comparison to 3D Mario or 2D Sonic games


----------



## ut2k4master (Sep 5, 2019)

release is at 1am central european, which means its coming out at 4pm pacific/7pm eastern if its a simultaneous release

~2 hours from now


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 5, 2019)

Mayb someone could put up a countdown clock


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 5, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Mayb someone could put up a countdown clock


I don't think there's a set time. I've heard 7 est because that's apparently when the eshop gets updates.


----------



## ut2k4master (Sep 5, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> I don't think there's a set time. I've heard 7 est because that's apparently when the eshop gets updates.


its 7pm eastern because europe gets it at 1am central european confirmed


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 5, 2019)

Nerdtendo said:


> I don't think there's a set time. I've heard 7 est because that's apparently when the eshop gets updates.


Tetris 99 was updated before that but after noon, iirc.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Sep 6, 2019)

nvm just dropped


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2019)

UltraSUPRA said:


> -6pm CST=7pm EST
> -it's 6:08 CST
> -SNES hasn't come out yet
> 
> *GRR*



Damn you Nintendo, get off your ass and upload them


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 6, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Damn you Nintendo, get off your ass and upload them


ye im hating the wait too. Why announce they are coming today if they dont say at which exact hour they will arrive.

5 more hours and the day is done, at least for EST time. Come the fuck on nintendo launch them already for fuck sake.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> ye im hating the wait too. Why announce they are coming today if they dont say at which exact hour they will arrive.
> 
> 5 more hours and the day is done, at least for EST time. Come the fuck on nintendo launch them already for fuck sake.



I can at least take consolation in the fact SNES emulation this time won't be hot garbage like was on the Wii U


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 6, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I can at least take consolation in the fact SNES emulation this time won't be hot garbage like was on the Wii U


It's something, but sad they didnt at least overclocked the fx chip games, stunt race fx and star fox are pretty fun but oh god back at those 10 fps again :c


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 6, 2019)

Its up guise 



 

About Fucking time they got rid of the dumb controller guide hud.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 6, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> Its up guise
> 
> View attachment 178594
> 
> About Fucking time they got rid of the dumb controller guide hud.


About damn fucking time. Thanks for telling


----------



## Boured (Sep 6, 2019)

That sounds good, I really like the SNES library. I might eventually have yet another copy of Super Metroid


----------



## b17bomber (Sep 6, 2019)

So no 9.0 update yet?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 6, 2019)

b17bomber said:


> So no 9.0 update yet?


isnt the update for the controllers? They said they would give more details about them later.


----------



## b17bomber (Sep 6, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> isnt the update for the controllers? They said they would give more details about them later.



I just wanna make sure before I download this.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 6, 2019)

The emulation quality is superb, good job Nintendo, I guess only bsnes surpases it because of the enhanced gimicks they added. I don't know if its me but I feel y that games look and sound better here than on the snes mini.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> The emulation quality is superb, good job Nintendo, I guess only bsnes surpases it because of the enhanced gimicks they added. I don't know if its me but I feel y that games look and sound better here than on the snes mini.



Those enhancements don't really add to the accuracy.


----------



## Flame (Sep 6, 2019)

accuracy is good..... IMO!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2019)

Flame said:


> accuracy is good..... IMO!
> 
> 
> View attachment 178613



If I recall , NERD was involved with the emulator's development, so it doesn't suck


----------



## ut2k4master (Sep 6, 2019)

the nes app got updated too and now has the same sorting options as the snes app as well as the option to hide the controls at the bottom of the screen


----------



## Mark McDonut (Sep 6, 2019)

Pokken Controller works perfect with it, My dudes.


----------



## AshuraZro (Sep 6, 2019)

Did a quick Super Metroid run, satisfied with the emulation.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2019)

How do you get rid of that bottom text on the screen in the HUD? I've seen numerous videos on YT and they have it hidden (gradient background still there, but the white text isn't) how?

People are alleging it to be possible

Edit: gamexplain stated you can disable it in options


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 6, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> ya know, sure, cause we all have 300 dollars to blow on a second console you rich fuck -.-



Nice faulty assumption fallacy, bud! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DuoForce said:


> Why is it so hard for them to put the Earthbound games on this service?



Earthbound has music that's apparently very similar to licensed music. Why not use the Wii U port I'll never understand unless if it's more than just a custom ROM!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Nice faulty assumption fallacy, bud!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



It wasn't censored on Wii U at all, it's up to HAL/Nintendo. Those rumors were never confirmed.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Sep 6, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> How do you get rid of that bottom text on the screen in the HUD? I've seen numerous videos on YT and they have it hidden (gradient background still there, but the white text isn't) how?
> 
> People are alleging it to be possible
> 
> Edit: gamexplain stated you can disable it in options



Uncheck "show controls in-game". SO much better. Thanks for pointing it out. Also applies to NES games now.


----------



## vincentx77 (Sep 6, 2019)

I must admit I've been very impressed with the emulation of the SNES games. I have done any exhaustive playthroughs, but I like to test F-Zero due to how twitchy it gets, especially in some of the later courses. It feels almost as good as the real thing. I'd definitely say it's better than the SNES Classic. Considering the hardware is better, though, that shouldn't have been a stretch.


----------



## Sephrien (Sep 6, 2019)

I've got SNES Classic Mini and I have acces to most of these titles, but playing them on the Switch feels kinda nice


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 6, 2019)

After trying them out I feel like they could do a whole lot more.
Breath of Fire is known for it's bad translation and poison bugs insta poisoning for the US release.
Puyo Puyo 2 was a nice surprise but five players is not implemented which sucks on a console that could handle that well locally.
The rest seems okay but nothing to write home about.
Still it does show they'll add Japan games in now so I hope that means Mecha Joy Fight comes to the US NES collection. However I'd really like public play or a way to ping friends to even play online in the first place.
Also hoping for the Satellaview games to appear, especially the ones lost to time.
That and Super Scope and mouse games with touch screen and motion controls implemented. (also actual mouse USB support, though I still think the IR sensor could be used for better pointing controls too)
I'm not gonna hold my breath but I hope it's not the continued slow trickle again from here on out and they actually do more with it than some minimums.
Heck I wouldn't mind paying a little to keep the games if any ever get pulled offline or the like.
Though I'd rather use Higan and Retroarch for it's rich amounts of features and just being portable just isn't much.
Least they come with the "service" but I think it makes the situation worse by showing off just how little they want to do and how lacking the "service" is.
Eh, still a good sign  I suppose but I'm not gonna expect much more.
The new controller does look nice, even if I already have an 8bitso SN30 pro.


----------



## RalphUp (Sep 6, 2019)

how to update Switch to get access to these games in UK, no update here... never mind got in to eshop and they are there!


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 6, 2019)

shadow1w2 said:


> After trying them out I feel like they could do a whole lot more.
> Breath of Fire is known for it's bad translation and poison bugs insta poisoning for the US release.
> Puyo Puyo 2 was a nice surprise but five players is not implemented which sucks on a console that could handle that well locally.
> The rest seems okay but nothing to write home about.
> ...



Still better translation than BOF2 lol


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 6, 2019)

shadow1w2 said:


> After trying them out I feel like they could do a whole lot more.
> Breath of Fire is known for it's bad translation and poison bugs insta poisoning for the US release.
> Puyo Puyo 2 was a nice surprise but five players is not implemented which sucks on a console that could handle that well locally.
> The rest seems okay but nothing to write home about.
> ...


Any more wishes or fever fantasies?


----------



## Naxster (Sep 6, 2019)

Nice! I Love Yoshi's Island!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 6, 2019)

Now I don't regret selling my SNES classic.


----------



## edwardsalazar97 (Sep 6, 2019)

can be modified to add more?


----------



## AngeloftheNight091 (Sep 6, 2019)

No Donkey Kong Country? Really?


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 6, 2019)

AngeloftheNight091 said:


> No Donkey Kong Country? Really?


Yes really ther is no donkey kong - surly thers enough choice ther for you and everyone knows they add monthly games so you can't expect all the big guns in one hit


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 6, 2019)

give me chrono trigger or no deal


----------



## RyoX9 (Sep 6, 2019)

Any chance anyone plans to inject additional roms?


----------



## richufc (Sep 6, 2019)

Super Soccer has had the adverts tweaked. Instead of 'Sim City' on the advertising hoarding it now just reads 'Field'.  

Does this mean we won't be getting Sim City as a later release? Maybe it's licensing. Or maybe I am just overthinking. Also maybe I am the only one who has played Super Soccer so far


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 6, 2019)

richufc said:


> Super Soccer has had the adverts tweaked. Instead of 'Sim City' on the advertising hoarding it now just reads 'Field'.
> 
> Does this mean we won't be getting Sim City as a later release? Maybe it's licensing. Or maybe I am just overthinking. Also maybe I am the only one who has played Super Soccer so far


You could be the only gamer in the world who noticed thtbut credit for noticing- post of the day I'd say


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2019)

richufc said:


> Super Soccer has had the adverts tweaked. Instead of 'Sim City' on the advertising hoarding it now just reads 'Field'.
> 
> Does this mean we won't be getting Sim City as a later release? Maybe it's licensing. Or maybe I am just overthinking. Also maybe I am the only one who has played Super Soccer so far



Doesn't that belong to EA? I doubt it.


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ign and and several others are saying they been told by Nintendo that monthly releases of nes and snes games are not happening as of today. Games will be added at much slower pace. No reasons were given other than it isn’t currently feasible to due any longer.

I’m assuming it’s due to ip licensing problems or Nintendo just doesn’t want to.

maybe the Nintendo should of called the Nintendo Switch online service, the Nintendo Bait & Switch Barely Online Disservice


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> Ign and and several others are saying they been told by Nintendo that monthly releases of nes and snes games are not happening as of today. Games will be added at much slower pace. No reasons were given other than it isn’t currently feasible to due any longer.
> 
> I’m assuming it’s due to ip licensing problems or Nintendo just doesn’t want to.
> 
> maybe the Nintendo should of called the Nintendo Switch online service, the Nintendo Bait & Switch Barely Online Disservice



They didn't specifically say "slower" just not weekly or monthly, but randomly, whatever that means. But I'd rather take one good SNES over a shitty NES sports game any day.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 7, 2019)

Can you play SNES Nintendo Switch online ? I am a little bit confused. Never tried NES online so no idea about this one either. I know all about emulators home-brew but I wonder if I can play it on my atmosphere the latest version ?


----------



## Rahkeesh (Sep 7, 2019)

Yes you can play both NES and SNES app with one other person online, its up to you if you want to risk a ban while running CFW though.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 7, 2019)

Rahkeesh said:


> Yes you can play both NES and SNES app with one other person online, its up to you if you want to risk a ban while running CFW though.



Thanks and nah. I will stick with those emulators on Switch then


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Thanks and nah. I will stick with those emulators on Switch then



In terms of accuracy, SNES emulation seems to be the best NERD has programmed for a Nintendo system, even more accurate than Canoe on the SNES Classic


----------



## BLsquared (Sep 7, 2019)

No MegaMan X?
You tease me, Nintendo.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2019)

BLsquared said:


> No MegaMan X?
> You tease me, Nintendo.



Up to Crapcom not being stingy morons.


----------



## BLsquared (Sep 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Up to Crapcom not being stingy morons.


I guess we did get the legacy collection, and they don't want competition with that.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 7, 2019)

Where's ''<insert3rdpartytitle>''? Sorry guys, but this isn't Sega where they would have the rights to a game cause they published it. Nintendo's more fair.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2019)

BLsquared said:


> I guess we did get the legacy collection, and they don't want competition with that.



Maybe, even if the SNES emulation on that is a big odd.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 7, 2019)

With all the rumors about Nintendo having IP problems and stopping the game updates I find it weird they ignored plenty of their own game library.
I'd guess they are looking into ways to put extra fees on additional games or something.
I find it fishy if they say it's too difficult. We all know they grab a nointro rom and a box art then just toss it in.
Makes their serviceblook bad if they can't evenbjustify a monthly tiny rom drop but it hasn't been a month yet so we'll see.
I'd prefer weekly but eh it's Ninty lucky we get anything at all after they get bored with something.



the_randomizer said:


> Still better translation than BOF2 lol


True
Though would be nice if they actually add the game one day I guess. something better than nothing.



Clydefrosch said:


> Any more wishes or fever fantasies?


Bit rude no? Thanks for reading my dumb ramblings though. I usually try to condense those down to be more readable but guess I missed it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 7, 2019)

shadow1w2 said:


> With all the rumors about Nintendo having IP problems and stopping the game updates I find it weird they ignored plenty of their own game library.
> I'd guess they are looking into ways to put extra fees on additional games or something.
> I find it fishy if they say it's too difficult. We all know they grab a nointro rom and a box art then just toss it in.
> Makes their serviceblook bad if they can't evenbjustify a monthly tiny rom drop but it hasn't been a month yet so we'll see.
> ...



Really though, it's up to Capcom, and same with Square Enix to release their games. It's a good start though.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 7, 2019)

Dude I have to be on the autism spectrum somewhere. I have (legal and pirated) Super Mario World on like 5 different systems ranging from OG hardware, the GBA re-release, and a raspberry Pi. But where do I want to play it? The Nintendo Switch. Why. Why am I like this.


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 7, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> Dude I have to be on the autism spectrum somewhere. I have (legal and pirated) Super Mario World on like 5 different systems ranging from OG hardware, the GBA re-release, and a raspberry Pi. But where do I want to play it? The Nintendo Switch. Why. Why am I like this.


Make a new years resolution never to even look at tht game again


----------



## Tiger21820 (Sep 7, 2019)

Yay! I'm downloading both Japan and North America, because why the heck not! Also, isn't this a way of Nintendo saying "Here's your SNES games you were asking for so long! Now please stop downloading our ROMs!"?


----------



## DANTENDO (Sep 7, 2019)

Tiger21820 said:


> Yay! I'm downloading both Japan and North America, because why the heck not! Also, isn't this a way of Nintendo saying "Here's your SNES games you were asking for so long! Now please stop downloading our ROMs!"?


Dont be to greedy having to many games at once can make the brain think shit what game do I play first


----------



## Flame (Sep 7, 2019)

BORTZ said:


> Dude I have to be on the autism spectrum somewhere. I have (legal and pirated) Super Mario World on like 5 different systems ranging from OG hardware, the GBA re-release, and a raspberry Pi. But where do I want to play it? The Nintendo Switch. Why. Why am I like this.




i only own consoles which can run Super Mario World... hacked or non-hacked


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 7, 2019)

Flame said:


> i only own consoles which can run Super Mario World... hacked or non-hacked


What a hilarious criterion for whether or not you can own a console lol


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 7, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Up to Crapcom not being stingy morons.


I suspect greed and stinginess all around. Nintendo offering too little, devs asking too much, who knows really other than it just doesn't seem to be working out too well.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> I suspect greed and stinginess all around. Nintendo offering too little, devs asking too much, who knows really other than it just doesn't seem to be working out too well.



Personally, I'd rather see more Square Enix games on NSO.


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 8, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Personally, I'd rather see more Square Enix games on NSO.


Oh definitely. It's difficult to call it a collection of true SNES classics without the Square Enix titles. Really hoping to finally  see worldwide Terranigma distribution too. The full unofficial trilogy with that, Soul Blazer and Illusion of Gaia would be fantastic.


----------



## AkitoTheHedgy (Sep 8, 2019)

DANTENDO said:


> Donkey kong is currently in hospital he slipped on a banana skin and wil be on crutches for a month or so


or he is currently still in the gb


----------



## shadow1w2 (Sep 8, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Really though, it's up to Capcom, and same with Square Enix to release their games. It's a good start though.


Maybe capcom will realize interest in breath of fire and do a remaster collection. Though I dont think theh receive play data on it. Unless their twitter gets spamed with snapshots or something.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2019)

shadow1w2 said:


> Maybe capcom will realize interest in breath of fire and do a remaster collection. Though I dont think theh receive play data on it. Unless their twitter gets spamed with snapshots or something.



IDK, hard to say


----------



## gjimenezf (Sep 11, 2019)

I just played Mario world, did someone else noticed that if you run with Mario it is too fast it looks like they are not limiting frames per second to the original speed.

[


Digs said:


> Whooo, I'm pumped! SNES is my fav, 'bout to get my LttP on bby!! Super Metroid too! Maybe a little Super Mario World in bed.  <3
> Just imagine, this time next year we might even get N64!


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 11, 2019)

gjimenezf said:


> I just played Mario world, did someone else noticed that if you run with Mario it is too fast it looks like they are not limiting frames per second to the original speed.
> 
> [



For me it runs as the original. I would suggest you to check your screen settings, some tend to have special features enabled that artifically increase frame rates (*Motion interpolation* AKA "Smooth image" "Soap Opera Effect".


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 11, 2019)

I just completed Super Mario World for the first time (have it on Wii but I'm too lazy to do that). The rewind feature was VERY useful, I'm glad I don't have to make a save every time I do something.


----------



## Sephrien (Sep 12, 2019)

banjo2 said:


> I just completed Super Mario World for the first time (have it on Wii but I'm too lazy to do that). The rewind feature was VERY useful, I'm glad I don't have to make a save every time I do something.


Save states and rewind  makes all SNES games a lot easier. You can now challenge yourself and try to complete the game without these features


----------



## Vivisector (Sep 16, 2019)

I wonder if Starfox 2 is ever going to come to this service or if it'll forever be on the SNES classic. As it stands that's the main reason to own one right now. That and you can hack it without fear of any bans from Nintendo.


----------

